# SW preferences



## quanton (Feb 15, 2015)

For those of you who like using SW paints, what are your preferred interior products for walls and ceilings ?

1. Emreald
2. Cashmere
3. Superpaint
4. Other?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

quanton said:


> For those of you who like using SW paints, what are your preferred interior products for walls and ceilings ?
> 
> 1. Emreald
> 2. Cashmere
> ...


Other.:thumbsup:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Promar 200, sherscrub, problock. Works good enough.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Walls: Cashmere, SuperPaint (gritty finish, tho), ProMar 200
Ceilings: I don't like Emminence because it leaves lap marks on FLAT ceilings especially. I use ProMar 400 flat for ceilings.

Duration and Emerald (for the price) are huge underachievers. I always have issues getting Duration to cover in 2 coats and I can't bring myself to use Emerald......it's just too hard to tell customers that it's $70 per gallon.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

Super paint is my go too product, but pro mar 200 is decent as well.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Cashmere for walls. 
I've used Eminence once on a small popcorn ceiling, It was ok, but I wasn't overly impressed with it.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

cashmere is good. I Know you were asking about interior but I have nothing good to say about super paint exterior. In fact I could say bad things about it. It does not cover at all in light colors in my experience. I would use a-100 before that and thats saying something.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Cashmere for walls 
400 or masterhyde for ceilings 
Ext Resilience


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cashmere or superpaint for walls and masterhide on ceilings. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Walls I'd go Cashmere (Opulence here in Canada) or ProMar. Trim I'd go ProClassic (oil). Ceilings I really like CHB; I just did a job today where the H.O decided to cut his walls before we did the ceilings and got bright orange and red all over the ceilings and it covered it like a dream and dried really, really flat. First time using it and I'm definitely a fan. Probably the flattest ceiling paint I've used.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

walls: pm 200 or duration matte

trim: duration semi

ceilings: master hide. best bang for your buck hands down.

closetsm 400 low sheen

remember when masterhide was 7$


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

jacob33 said:


> cashmere is good. I Know you were asking about interior but I have nothing good to say about super paint exterior. In fact I could say bad things about it. It does not cover at all in light colors in my experience. I would use a-100 before that and thats saying something.


Some of the light colors can be forced into the extra white base. That will solve your problem.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

RP Mike said:


> Walls I'd go Cashmere (Opulence here in Canada) or ProMar. Trim I'd go ProClassic (oil). Ceilings I really like CHB; I just did a job today where the H.O decided to cut his walls before we did the ceilings and got bright orange and red all over the ceilings and it covered it like a dream and dried really, really flat. First time using it and I'm definitely a fan. Probably the flattest ceiling paint I've used.


Still dont know what CHB is herr in the south


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Its a shame with SW or BM or any brand a person cant use one line for all needs. One product line has great paint for walls but then they're semi for trim sucks. Another line has great ceiling paint, but the wall paint sucks. Years ago there was one product line that fit all my needs. BM Regal Wall Satin (flat), Regal Aqua Velvet(eggshell), Regal Aqua Pearl(satin),and Regal Aqua Glo (semi). Yes the good old days.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Pro classic or pro industrial multi surface acrylic for trim. cashmere for residential walls.


----------



## MikeL (Jan 5, 2015)

Promar400 for ceilings; promar200, superpaint, duration and cashmere for walls; proclassic waterbased acrylic-alkyd for trim and doors.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Still dont know what CHB is herr in the south


Cheap a55 apartment re-paint paint. If I remember correctly it originated in the Chicago market just for tenement re-paints and it covered so well at it's price point they started selling it in other markets when the price point was needed. It is pretty good for ceilings because it is dead flat and covers pretty well. But on an interior wall where someone might actually be living for more then a few months? Not so good. But, if you have to re-paint every 3 months it is a pretty good product. Kind of like Porter Pro-com.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

If I'm rolling I like either Super Paint or Cashmere.

If I'm spraying... Eco select. Good stuff.


----------

